# "Skates" myth or truth



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I have heard for years that you can punch the wings out' after skinning of course, and can broil or fry them and they taste like scallops, If anyone has tried this please post. Don't know that I would try it, just wondering if this is myth or truth. Thanx.

P.S. Thanx for all the info in the past.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have tried skate wings and don't think that they taste like scallops but they do have a nice flavor. I just skin the wings and either bake or broil them with some season-all and they taste just fine. I haven't had skate in a few years but they are tasty from what I can remember. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i talk to the seafood guy at farmfresh {great source haha} he told me sea scallops are the shell type and bay scallops are stingray wings cut with a cookie cutter.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There are 2 types of "skate" that people eat around here. There are skates that go about 5-10 pounds and the wings are an opaque color similar to scallops. Then there are cow-nosed rays that are abundant in the chesapeake that can go from 20-60 pounds that have are dark colored and very bloody. I actually like the taste of the skate wings, but disliked the cow-nosed ray wings. I hoped this helped.
-Anthony


----------



## Curtis (Apr 29, 2002)

I tried a Cow Nose Ray last year and it was very dark and bloody. The taste was not all that good, I will not try it again..Maybe another type of ray I will try but I think I will use most for Shark fishing  
Tight Lines All
CD


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Skate meat is flaky, scallops the grain runs up and down. Skate meat was at one time used to make scallops but was outlawed, shark meat was also used with the same results. Skate meat is good, just skin and remove the cartilage between thr top and bottom lawers and deep fry them. Skate meat has a mild flaver. Try it it is good.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Do you guys recall the firt "Survivor" episode on television ? Well, they actually lived on scate wings and rice for their 39 days on the island - and no one ever heard that bunch even mention anything about them - positively nor negatively. 
I've eaten the skate wings for years myself, and I think they taste a lot like flounder, but not quite as "dry". So to me, makes em' better tasting than their flat kin folks.
The survivor group subsisted on small rays actually....and I've never tried them at all.
Tom.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

I might try them now...plenty have been on the end of my line in the last few days so why not try one once.


----------

